# South Florida PURPLE HEART Slam.



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

“*VOLUNTEERS NEEDED!!!*” Project Healing Waters and the United States Marine Corps Wounded Warrior Regiment will host the “BACKCOUNTRY PURPLE HEART SLAM” Apr 22-23 2016 at White Water Bay in Everglades National Park. We will be hosting twelve United States Marines, each awarded the Purple Heart for wounds received while operating in Iraq or Afghanistan. The purpose of this event is to express our gratitude for their sacrifices and to assist in their long arduous recovery.

We have some Guides (who are not currently booked during this event period) and avid backcountry fisherman who have volunteered, but we need a few more to ensure a sufficient number of boats for all the Marines.

This is a wonderful opportunity for anyone who wishes to meet and express their gratitude and to give something back to these incredible warriors.

If you are interested, please message me so that I can send you my contact information and see which areas you would like to volunteer.

I will post updates and provide greater detail on the event as we move forward.

Thank you and Semper Fi.

_Note: An alternate date of 13-14 May 2016 has been identified as an alternate date if weather precludes conducting the Slam of the primary dates._


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Semper Fly said:


> “*VOLUNTEERS NEEDED!!!*” Project Healing Waters and the United States Marine Corps Wounded Warrior Regiment will host the “BACKCOUNTRY PURPLE HEART SLAM” Apr 22-23 2016 at White Water Bay in Everglades National Park. We will be hosting twelve United States Marines, each awarded the Purple Heart for wounds received while operating in Iraq or Afghanistan. The purpose of this event is to express our gratitude for their sacrifices and to assist in their long arduous recovery.
> 
> We have some Guides (who are not currently booked during this event period) and avid backcountry fisherman who have volunteered, but we need a few more to ensure a sufficient number of boats for all the Marines.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Semper Fly said:


> “*VOLUNTEERS NEEDED!!!*” Project Healing Waters



Hey guys and gals, this is a good cause. Take a disabled Vet out fly fishing for a day. Give back to those who gave so much for all of us! The rewards go further and longer than you know.

















Semper Fly, who are you working with PHW?

We are doing the same thing over in Bradenton in May, if there is any boat capts or boat owners that want to take a disabled vet fly fishing for a 1/2 day on this side of the state in May, PM me and let me know.


Ted Haas


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Project Healing Waters FF Inc. I am the Deputy State Coordinator for the state of Florida. My areas cover Collier, Monroe, Miami-Dade, Broward, and Palm Beach counties.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Semper Fly said:


> Project Healing Waters FF Inc. I am the Deputy State Coordinator for the state of Florida. My areas cover Collier, Monroe, Miami-Dade, Broward, and Palm Beach counties.


Congratulations! I knew you would be good for the organization! I was the Gulf Coast of Florida Regional Coordinator (Big Bend to the Keys), but recently stepped down and taking a break this year, but helping with the Bradenton event in May.

Ted Haas


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

A big thank you to everyone who has contacted me and volunteered their time and expertise to the event.

The event dates have changed to May 13-14. The details should be out next week.


----------



## game on (Mar 12, 2016)

So happy to hear about events like this, keep up the good work!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

game on said:


> So happy to hear about events like this, keep up the good work!


We have plans for 3 more such events this year ... 10,000 Islands, Biscayne Bay, and Islamorada.


----------



## game on (Mar 12, 2016)

Semper Fly said:


> We have plans for 3 more such events this year ... 10,000 Islands, Biscayne Bay, and Islamorada.


Any idea on when in Islamorada?


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Semper Fly said:


> We have plans for 3 more such events this year ... 10,000 Islands, Biscayne Bay, and Islamorada.


Any idea of dates for the 10,000 Island event and depart-return location?


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

game on said:


> Any idea on when in Islamorada?


We are hoping sometime late summer. This first event is in cooperation with the U.S. Marine Corps. We are hoping after this event we will begin a dialog with the U.S. Army to conduct a similar event.

I will of course post the event information once we have completed initial planning guidance with the U.S. Army.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Islander said:


> Any idea of dates for the 10,000 Island event and depart-return location?


The 10,000 Island event will be in late summer, dates TBD. We are working on an agreement with the Rod & Gun Club for number of rooms and rates.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Semper Fly said:


> The 10,000 Island event will be in late summer, dates TBD. We are working on an agreement with the Rod & Gun Club for number of rooms and rates.


I would absolutely love to participate in this, being a vet myself. Please keep me in mind when it starts to come together, let me know what information you will need from me. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Remember guys with skiffs, if you can't make the drive to the 10k, we need boat volunteers for the May 14th Event for Bradenton. 1/2 day fly fishing a disabled vet (4 hrs) from the Bradenton Yacht Club located on Snead Island in Palmetto, FL (about 30 mins south of Tampa, 10mins south of the Skyway bridge). Each skiff will have 1 vet, one volunteer (to assist the vet) and the boat owner/operator. 

You can also sign up to be an assistant, helping the vet, tying on flies, etc. We will also have fly tying demonstrations and fly casting lessons at the Yacht Club for the vets, so you may want to be involved with that.










Guys, these are disabled vets and we help them get over problems and situations they face both physically and mentally, thru fly fishing. It gives them something to help hold on and help them get thru their struggles. Please consider giving back a few hours of your time to those who gave and sacrificed so much for us and our freedoms. Plus, it's fun and you might find some new friends. 

















PM me for more details!

Ted Haas


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

We are drawing closer to the event which is scheduled for 13-14 May in Whitewater Bay. To date we have the following Captains who have volunteered their skills and services to make this event a memorable one for the wounded Marines.

Capt. Benny Blanco
Capt. Steven Tejera
Capt. Jim Hobales
Capt. Alonzo Sotillo
Capt. Jason Sullivan
Capt. Ryan Booth

We still need some more volunteers to ensure we have both days covered. If you are looking to be a part of an event to show your appreciation and to help in the recovery of wounded service members and veterans this is a great way.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

HELP ... as with anything you plan "Murphy's Law" always intervenes ... we lost our 23' Pathfinder with Bimini Top which was to be a support craft carrying 2 paramedics ... ANYONE know of someone with a similar craft that would be willing to volunteer???


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope someone can come forward and help out with this. As an active duty pilot and vet of Iraq and Afghanistan these guys deserve a good time out on the water!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all who came forward to assist ... we now have the support craft we needed ... again thank you.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Semper Fly, we are sill in that same boat. We had 2 boats back out for the Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing Bradenton Event for the disabled vets this Saturday. We are still looking for 2 more boats. Yellowfin stepped up and provided 4 bays boats to help out. But we are still 2 boats short.

Remember the story about the Sargent who called HQ in a panic; “we are out of food, we are out of ammo, we are outnumbered and we are freezing…what do I do?? The reply.... “_improvise_”. That’s us!!!

PM me if you want to help out this saturday and take a disabled vet fly fishing for a 1/2 day. We have volunteers and lunch will be provided. No captain's licence necessary, just a boat that can fish at least one vet. We will be fishing the Bradenton area and the south shore of Tampa Bay.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Semper Fly, How'd you guys do down there?

We finally had a great turn out of boats to help out from local area fly fishing clubs, including Tampa Bay Fly Fishers and Suncoast Fly Fishers out of Clearwater and St. Pete.. Also volunteers from both those clubs, including the Mangrove Coast Fly Fishers from Sarasota, FL. We even had the Florida Director for the IFFF, Tom Gadecz, attend as a volunteer out on one of the boats. Finally, Yellowfin Boats stepped up and provided 3 bay boats with captains to help out as well.
















The Event was sponsored and help at the Bradenton Yacht club and the Crosthwait Memorial Fishing Tournament paid for a lunch spread that was prepared by the Anna Maria Oyster Bar.









We had a great event for Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing and had over 24 Disabled Vets come from all over Central Florida to come out and fish with us. Some had already learned to fly fish from some of the chapter meetings they been attending. Others were new to it and got some good instructions, while others just grabbed a spinning rod, caught fish and had a great time. Heck I even took one of the vets new to fly fishing out to have a good time and catch some fish. While giving him some fly casting lessons from the boat, we had sea trout busting all around the boat and even a 30 lb tarpon rolling around the boat. He ended up catching some good spotted sea trout..

Everyone had a great time and thanks to all who got involved!!! Thanks for giving back to those who gave so much for all of us!!!

Pics coming soon!



We have 180 Chapters across the country. To get involved in your local area, go to...

http://www.projecthealingwaters.org/


----------

